# Axillary Web Syndrome



## JWEILER (May 18, 2011)

I need help with a diagnosis code for axillary web syndrome. Thank you!


----------



## Mojo (May 18, 2011)

This article http://www.vodderschool.com/treatment_of_axillary_web_syndrome recommends 457.9.


----------

